# More beekeeing videos



## Jorn Johanesson (Mar 30, 2005)

I have just picked this up

More beekeeping videos In the seach just write bees and a world will open. Those Videos shown will be splits of the big Vidios, so that it is possible to wach what is of interest.


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's a nice honeybee video, it scares me:

Broadband:
http://www.olympus.co.jp/en/magazine/pursuit/feature_article/jan2003/movie_mp_b.cfm

Dial up connection:
http://www.olympus.co.jp/en/magazine/pursuit/feature_article/jan2003/movie_mp_s.cfm


----------



## Ribster (Nov 3, 2004)

WOW! That's interesting. Excellent footage. Does anyone here know where they are?


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

They are the Japanese giant hornet, 
Vespa mandarinia japonica

They are found in SE part of Asian Russia: southern regions of Primorskii Krai, Korea, China, Indochina, Nepal, India Shri Lanka, Thailand, Japan


----------



## Ricksrealm (Jan 4, 2006)

I saw that on the discovery channel. They will probably be here one day, like everything else


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

The IWF videos are great. They crack me up working these colonies with no veil, no gloves, no stings.

The queen raising video covers a lot of what is discussed on the Queen board on this site - great examples of how to form shook swarms, create cell builder colonies, mininucs etc.


----------



## stinger (Mar 23, 2005)

Will Micheal Bush have a video or book out?? He should I'll be the first to buy it.


----------



## Big Stinger (Feb 17, 2006)

What are yall watching them on, my
media player wont play them.


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Apr 28, 2006)

On the IWF vids....when I do a search for bees...I get this....

Serverfehler in der Anwendung '/'.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Laufzeitfehler 
Beschreibung: Auf dem Server ist ein Anwendungsfehler aufgetreten. Aufgrund der aktuellen benutzerdefinierten Fehlereinstellungen für diese Anwendung können die Details des Anwendungsfehlers nicht angezeigt werden. 

Details: Sie können die Details dieser Fehlermeldung auf dem lokalen Computer anzeigen, indem Sie ein <customErrors>-Tag in der Konfigurationsdatei "web.config" erstellen, die sich im Stammverzeichnis der aktuellen Webanwendung befindet. Das 'mode'-Attribut dieses <customErrors>-Tag sollte auf 'remoteonly' gesetzt sein. Sie können die Details auf Remotecomputern anzeigen, indem Sie 'mode' auf 'off' setzen.


<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
<system.web>
<customErrors mode="Off"/>
</system.web>
</configuration>


Hinweise: Die aktuelle Seite kann durch eine benutzerdefinierte Fehlerseite ersetzt werden, indem Sie das 'defaultRedirect'-Attribut des <customErrors>-Konfigurationstags dieser Anwendung so setzen, das es auf einen benutzerdefinierten Fehlerseiten-URL zeigt.


<!-- Web.Config Configuration File -->

<configuration>
<system.web>
<customErrors mode="RemoteOnly" defaultRedirect="mycustompage.htm"/>
</system.web>
</configuration>

But no video.  








Carla


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

Carla, got to the next video posting and you should be able to see all the videos they have in English, didn't copy the short cuts to the German talking videos.....

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=3;t=000354


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

you will need to have windows media on your computer....


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I watched several of the German videos, including the spring inspection, splitting, and the skep guy. If you haven't seen the one with the woman doing the inspection, it's pretty impressive in that she has this nice hairdo and looks like she's going through her pantry rather than inspecting thousands of stinging insects. No gloves, no veil. My father's family had what they called "German black bees" a hundred years ago. He swore they were the meanest thing in the world. This woman worked those hives like she was dealing with crickets or earthworms. The skeps were neat too, although I had trouble with the buffering on that one.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I agree coyote, those german skep beekeeping videos are very nice. I've seen them all, several times. I like their pipe smokers and catching the swarms in nets and processing wax and repairing skeps.. er, yah. All of them.

The girl checking hives was impressive. I first saw it right after I'd started beekeeping and I was to say the least, awed by her nonchalant, relaxed manner with the bees... and they with her.


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

>Will Micheal Bush have a video or book out?? He should I'll be the first to buy it.


Yes I think that would be a good idea, maybe MB could put it up on his home page and we could download it.  

Tony


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

MB videos would be a good idea, he has a ton of unique stuff but keep in mind he works naked in his golden beesuit and on a sunny backlit day, well, you get the screenshot!  

I would think the correct size hardware cloth over the entrance might prevent the hornets from gaining entry and still allow field workers out, if, when they do get here.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>but keep in mind he works naked in his golden beesuit

Shorts and no shirt, yes. Naked? No. Still it might be fightening...


----------

